# denmark greencard application fee! 6100 dk for 1 applicant or for full family?



## saus (Aug 11, 2012)

One of my friend got positive assessment for Denmark greencard immigration and he is about to apply but he is not sure about fee for this since there is mention of 6100 dk for application but it does not say whether this fee is for one applicant only or for the whole dependent family? As this my friend is married n have got one baby girl.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------

